
Trump suggests using Huawei as a bargaining chip in US-China trade deal - mzs
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/24/tech/donald-trump-huawei-ban/index.html
======
Jonnax
What happened to all the security implications?

~~~
vectorEQ
they turned out to be financial motives

